# PRP from Abroad - Getting Updates



## ceejay007 (May 9, 2019)

Hi All,

I've applied for my PRP under Section 27b from abroad (UK) a few months ago. I was informed by the embassy that everything was sent to Pretoria for processing, and that was the last i've heard of it. I've tried getting updates from DHA, but i don't have a reference number. My passport number apparently isn't in their system either.

Has anyone applied from abroad, and was able to get updates? If so, how did you do it? Are the time frames the same as if the application was made from within ZA?

Thanks.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

ceejay007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've applied for my PRP under Section 27b from abroad (UK) a few months ago. ... if the application was made from within ZA?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, 

First things first, you should find your reference number. It usually begins with PRP and then followed with a sires of numbers. Or something like PRP1234567.

It should be issued when you submitted your application. It looks like a slip and bears all important information of your application, such as date, location, payment of your application fee, etc.

Your are required to bring it (original copy) with you, along with your passport, when you pick up the final decision on your application.

When you find the reference number, you can call DHA's inquiry number: 0800 60 11 90 to check the progress of your application. If you call from UK, don't forget to add country code +27 800 60 11 90. Please be patient when you are told to hold and wait for someone to answer your call. Sometimes it can take up to 20 or 30 minutes.

Since the spouse PR visa is not the priority of DHA, it is slow to get your pr application reviewed. Sometimes it takes more than a year to get the decision.

Good luck!


----------

